# Backup Lights for dummies



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I know there's alot of info about aux lights on the rear of the trucks. What I need to know is what to buy and how to hook them up. I can do home wiring but automotive wiring not so much. Can anybody guide me. I just want them on a toggle from the cab on/off thats it. Thanks


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Power from the battery to a inline fuse depending on what your lights require. Wire to the switch...switch to your lights and your in business. Oh and ground it well make sure its a tight clean connection biggest cause of malfunction in vehicle wiring.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

I just did auxillary reverse lights on my HD. You need to put in a relay with the aux. lights. Just so you don't leave your aux. lights on by a mistake while driving down the road. If you want to contact me, I can explain exactly how I installed mine.

Happy wiring!


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

http://mototrixonline.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=12&customernumber=&=SID Try this for simple.......


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Just incase you feel like taking it a step more then just on/off.

Don't remember the post for this, or who it was that posted this picture. But I saved it cause I know someone will need it from time to time. Wish I could give credit to who ever the orginal poster was.

I like this setup cause you can either have them on by your switch, off, or to come on when you go into reverse.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

just put a set on my truck.

i threw them under my back bumper, but their mounted on my frame. i wired them directly to my reverse tail lights wich was super super easy and you dont have to mess with running a long wire/ toggle switch/ battery etc....
the lights come on anytime its in reverse.
i bought the lights from peboys for 24 bucks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Joesno;874781 said:


> just put a set on my truck.
> 
> i threw them under my back bumper, but their mounted on my frame. i wired them directly to my reverse tail lights wich was super super easy and you dont have to mess with running a long wire/ toggle switch/ battery etc....
> the lights come on anytime its in reverse.
> i bought the lights from peboys for 24 bucks.


the only problem with hooking them up that way is
truck manufacturers are cheep the wire and switch running the stock backup lights is only big enough for the power that the stock lights use. by adding extra lights on the same wire, switch (and fuse) you run the risk of, popping the fuse, premature failure of the reverse switch, melting the wire. 
If, as a test you were to run an extra wire from the battery to one of the backup lights you would find it is brighter. Wire has resistance and drawing the extra current for the extra backup lights through the stock wire will cause a voltage drop across the wire so the lights wont see 12 V they may get 10V or less so the lights wont be as bright as they could be.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I just mounted a set to my rear plow that have a round trailer plug on them. I just plug it into my trailer plug and they activate when in reverse. 
the downfalls of this way are only on when in reverse and if you need to plug in a trailer you have no aux reverse lights. 


The truck that sands, I have them wired with a switch and a fused link from the battery. That way then can be on while im spreading and I can see whats comming out. 
This is also nicer when hooking up a trailer in the dark cause you can leave them on while you plug things in ect. 

If you get the switch in the cab, get one that has an indicator light, so when you are leaving the truck you see the light if it is slill on.

try to limit the amount of connectors and heat shrink everything, stick them up where the least amount of salt will get at them.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i ran mine from the warning light switch that is wired into the chevys. the wire was located just above the driver and it was easy to run it out the rear vent to my backrack


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

i hooked mine up under the rear fender of my avalanche and spliced in the factory reverse lights for general motors. they have been on there for three years like that they are mad bright, and it wont effect the factory wires or the harness the can hold plenty of volts to operate extra lights and that is coming from my brother in law that works for gm in indiana and and build all the lighting and harness fro gm.


----------



## cambridgeplace (Jan 14, 2009)

I just mounted mine to my spreader and plug them into my 7 way trailer plug on the reverse pin so they turn on automatically when I back up. Nothing permanent altered to the truck.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

KC has a set of back up lights that come on when in reverse. They offer an optional on/off switch too. I bought the whole kit for $59 from Amazon.com and mounted them at each end of the cross bar of my class IV hitch frame. They work great, were easy to install, and the price is amazing. I consider it to be a top quality kit.


----------

